

Ask HN: How to find a co-founder? - horofox

I find people everyday that are interested in working with me, but most of them just lack enthusiasm to like, run a company(which is a difficult task). How did you find your co-founder?<p>I find that sometimes I get people amazed by what I'm developing, I get asked by them to participate. I let them in and after some weeks I stop seeing results from that person(that sucks). How to deal with that?<p>Is there a website to find motivated and skilled people to find it? :)
======
mindcrime
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+find+cofounder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

<http://www.startupwithme.com>

are two thoughts that come to mind...

And my response to somebody asking specifically about how I've been going
about my search for (a) co-founder(s):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2416405>

